# any reviews for igf1 lr3 from meditech or getropin?



## fishermanzfrien (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi guys, im readin along in this board for years now, and always found every answer to my question and a lot of Information of course. Thats the reason why i this is my first thread here since then. im going to start a 4week cycle to put on some mass and strength. whole cycle is planned so far but i cant decide between ifg1lr3 igtropin by meditech or the getropin igf1lr3 by getropin. anyone could please give some Information about them? thanks a lot guys... regards, fisher


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

bumping a post thats over a yeard old lol

anyone got any info on these brands of IGF?


----------

